# 951 - geschraubt oder gebaut?



## DrMainhattan (10. Juni 2010)

hi,
wollte mal fragen ob ihr mehrheitlich das 951 als "komplettpaket" erstanden habt oder den frame einzeln...

gibt es irgendwo einigermassen "preiswerte" komplettbikes mit 40er fox?

zur belohnung für antworten noch ein schickes video vom 951 im einsatz...
[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/12429899"]Chapter Five : Secret on Vimeo[/ame]
​


----------



## bachmayeah (10. Juni 2010)

ich traue mich zu behaupten, dass hier 99 % den rahmen quasi einzeln gekauft haben, um ihn dann mit teilen nach wunsch individuell aufzubauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MT3ike (10. Juni 2010)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> ich traue mich zu behaupten, dass hier 99 % den rahmen quasi einzeln gekauft haben, um ihn dann mit teilen nach wunsch individuell aufzubauen.




Würd ich auch sagen. um es nur als "komplettrad" zu kaufen ist der Rahmen und seine möglichkeiten einfach zu "geil"

schickes video


----------

